# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  iPhone 7 có thể không còn giắc tai nghe 3,5 mm

## anhhailua

apple có thể gộp cổng âm thanh 3,5 mm chung vào kết nối lightning trên smartphone thế hệ tiếp theo.

theo
mac otakara, apple đang lên kế hoạch loại bỏ giắc tai nghe 3,5 mm trên iphone đời mới, đưa cổng lightning thành giao tiếp "tất cả trong một". công ty công nghệ mỹ còn có thể phát hành tai nghe earpods với kết nối tương ứng để hỗ trợ các thiết bị ios trong tương lai.


_iphone thế hệ mới có thể bỏ giắc âm thanh 3,5 mm, đưa cổng lightning thành kết nối "tất cả trong một"._​báo cáo trích dẫn "nguồn đáng tin cậy" tuyên bố, cổng lightning mới có kích thước giống chuẩn hiện nay, hỗ trợ các thiết bị lightning và tai nghe bluetooth, đồng thời tích hợp dac - bộ chuyển đổi số sang tương tự. như vậy, người dùng vẫn có thể cắm các tai nghe truyền thống nếu mua thêm bộ chuyển đổi 3,5 mm thành ligntning.

iphone 7 được cho là thiết bị đầu tiên có cải tiến này. thiết bị mỏng hơn 1 mm so với smartphone hiện nay của apple. cổng lightning chuẩn mới cũng xuất hiện trên ipod touch đời mới, song sản phẩm vẫn duy trì giắc âm thanh 3,5 mm.

nguồn tin cho biết, apple sẽ phát hành tai nghe earpods mới với cổng lightning và bán kèm iphone 7, đồng thời nó cũng tương thích các thiết bị ios khác trong tương lai. earpods hiện nay với giắc 3,5 mm vẫn được duy trì để người dùng những model hiện tại có thể lựa chọn.


một số hãng đã tung ra tai nghe dùng cổng lightning.​thay đổi trong chương trình mfi (made for idevice) được apple đưa ra vào năm 2014, cho phép các nhà sản xuất tai nghe kết nối với iphone, ipad thông qua cổng lightning thay vì giắc âm thanh 3,5 mm, tuy nhiên, việc triển khai diễn ra chậm.

nếu các tin đồn trên là đúng, thay đổi của apple sẽ tác động không nhỏ đến người dùng cũng như các công ty sản xuất phụ kiện. năm 2012, hãng công nghệ mỹ đã bỏ kết nối 30-pin độc quyền sang cổng lightning với mẫu iphone 5.

*đình nam*​

----------

